# East Preview



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

From Nancy Liberman:

LINK


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I don't follow the EAST very much, but they should be better this season. I have alwayed enjoyed watching TSpoon play & the New York Libertys. Catching is fun to watch too with all that energy she gives in 1 game.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

*Watch out for Washington gang. They could be dangerous.*


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Yea Washington is gonna tear apart the east this year so watch out for them..Chamiques already showed she is gonna tear apart this season..she already drop 20 and 20 in the first game of the season!


----------

